# 1 yr old Dock Diver- male



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice little (45 pound) Pit mix (Catahoula?) Nice, drivey little dog. He loves water and is getting 7-10 foot jumps off the boat dock on his first couple tries at it. He would LOVE Dock Diving!!!!
Sacramento area.

This is a jump from the short side of the dock, from a stand still


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

This is his first try off a dock.


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

Good looking dog! Def check it out I know Kg420 has a diver def. ask her cause she can give you some light on it  👍but best of luck! I hope my pup likes the water that much lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bear813 said:


> Good looking dog! Def check it out I know Kg420 has a diver def. ask her cause she can give you some light on it  &#128077;but best of luck! I hope my pup likes the water that much lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


The dog is an adoptable 

Very very cute! Hope a home is found!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I love seeing this guys pics on FB! Such a happy dog  soo many good adoptable dogs out there!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

So cute, hope you find a good home for her!!!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome dog! How long has he been up for adoption?


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> The dog is an adoptable
> 
> Very very cute! Hope a home is found!


Ohhhh lol

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Awesome dog! How long has he been up for adoption?


He was in the shelter for about a month, and now I've been fostering him for about three Weeks, putting a little training on him


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I edited the title, since he is past 'potential' now. He competed in Splash Dogs and jumped his way right out of Splash Division (under 10 feet) and into Junior. His best official jump was a 12+, but we had him hitting 14+ (measured) in practice.
He's a REALLY nice dog, to boot. Handled the fair and the crowds (and the dogs) like a champ.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like y'all had fun, do y'all have ” adopt me” vest. A splash dog event would be a cool place for him to wear it.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going to try to figure out how to put that on his vest


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Consistently placing First in Juniors now. Come on out to Splash Dogs Nationals and meet this boy! Someone needs to take him before I keep him, k, thanks.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Jumped 16.6 today. Good thing he is pre-qualified for Juniors, because he just won the Senior division today


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

go Happy! go! he's such a good boy! i wish i was well off so i could have a whole pack of dogs!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

You could have a whole pack of dogs and be broke like me! It's heaven=)


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Kingsgurl said:


> You could have a whole pack of dogs and be broke like me! It's heaven=)


bwahahahaha! i wish we lived closer lol:clap:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

He really is awesome, huh? Love this boy. No, that doesn't mean I want him, although maybe he could come here and teach my girls to stop being panty-waists about the dock.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Despite the ice cubes floating in the pool and his bleeding, nails torn off feet, little Happy took 3rd place in Juniors at Nationals. He jumped a foot shorter than his personal best (not having those nails to grip the dock) but what a lovely showing for a little dog who has only been jumping a month!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Where you from  and wow he's such a great jumper lol


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

We are in Sacramento=)


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What a good jumper!!! Hope he finds a home that will continue to let him jump!


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

awwww how exciting! i love seeing divers!


----------

